# Lynn Woods video



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2010)

My friend got a camera with a sweet 210fps slow-mo mode so we been abusing it and using it for any scene that even slightly warrants it.  Anyway here's the latest vid:

I'm the one with the red backpack and white bike if you can't recognize my scrawny, scruffy ass.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2010)

Well done!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice riding and cool slow-mo!


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 14, 2010)

Great vid Austin!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 14, 2010)

Just watched it 3 more times, I actually remember some of those spots. Can't wait to get back there!!!!! Let me know what you week day schedule is like, Trev, Jamie and I have been talking about taking a Friday off to do a Lynn woods trip


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just watched it 3 more times, I actually remember some of those spots. Can't wait to get back there!!!!! Let me know what you week day schedule is like, Trev, Jamie and I have been talking about taking a Friday off to do a Lynn woods trip



The only Friday I could do is August 13th (or this Friday).  I could do basically every Monday or Wednesday though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 14, 2010)

nice ridin', slo mo's very cool... i like watching the suspensions compress and the tires make/lose/make contact

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trVHayTXwIw&feature=related


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow.  nice work austin!


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2010)

2:07 - 2:15 is epic. :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 14, 2010)

awf170 said:


> The only Friday I could do is August 13th (or this Friday).  I could do basically every Monday or Wednesday though.



A monday might work


----------



## powbmps (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice rock climbing!  That slo-mo looks freakin' awesome.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 14, 2010)

That is damn impressive! Great vid. Thank you.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2010)

Austin.....love the whip! I'm riding the exact same bike (and love it!) .....just not as good as you!


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 3, 2010)

Kinda late on this thread, but sweet video Austin.

210fps is insane considereing standard is 29.97fps... The footage looks sweet though and is crystal clear.


----------

